

Imagine one of the major technology companies disappearing. Who would we miss? - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/news/galleries/232901507

======
alagappanr
Google. Not just because of their search, but because of their other widely
used products like, Gmail, Maps, Docs, YouTube and Reader, which contain most
of our information.

These are products that can easily be replaced by their competitors but are
valuable just because of the sheer number of people using them and how much of
our information they contain.

~~~
bsimpson
I can't believe the author believes that the provider of the world's mental
model of the Internet (Google Search) could vanish without a trace and it
would be no big deal. That and GMail together would be catastrophic.

------
benologist
Interesting question, but a shitty website that split it up over 13 shitty
pages.

They listed Amazon as #13 because they're a shopping website which shows how
little thought beyond pageviews they put into their work - if Amazon disappear
they take like half the internet with them and it would probably take months
for affected sites to relaunch while other hosting companies scramble to get
more space and servers.

~~~
davidlumley
> Interesting question, but a shitty website that split it up over 13 shitty
> pages.

This.

Twitter's ability to quickly and efficiently provide streams of data as things
happen is worth a "HAHAHA" yet RIM's failing product line is of prime
importance.

Interesting question, boring article.

------
reiichiroh
What a poorly-written article with linkbait topic.

